# Tamarillo wine



## WaWa (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi All!
Anyone ever made tamarillo wine. I have just thawed 6 kg of pulp, added campden and I'm gonna wing it through the next stages. Any hints, recipies?
Thanks from sunny tropical fabulous NZ !!!!!!!


----------

